# Leadline problems!



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a leadline show with a five year old and a pony, but the only problem is the pony is very difficult to lead... she pretty much makes you drag her, does anyone have any advice to get her better before the show?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, practice showmanship with that pony. The best showmanship instructional video, that I have found anyways, is Richard Shrake's. Try finding it used on Amazon.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Use a lunge whip When you are at a stand still, square your shoulders and look about 50 or. so yards ahead. This tells her where you are going. As you take the first step, if she doesn't move with you give her hip a tap and if she still doesn't move, turn it in to rhythmic tapping until she does move. Immediately lower the whip and focus on where you are going. It likely won't go well at first and may get frustrating as ponies can be stubborn, but if you do this consistently she'll come around.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I might add that when you are working on the pony's leading skills do it first without the child on the pony's back and after pony is leading well then have the child riding it. 
The first couple of lessons the pony might react to you insisting that it do as you say.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Why is a child being put on a pony like this. The only acceptable mount for a child is a very well schooled, been there done it and won it type, with children of the same age and level. 
This pony needs proper training and a million soppy wet saddle pads, before it needs to have a little kid on it. 
The short term solution to this is to use a different animal


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

BugZapper89 said:


> Why is a child being put on a pony like this. The only acceptable mount for a child is a very well schooled, been there done it and won it type, with children of the same age and level.
> This pony needs proper training and a million soppy wet saddle pads, before it needs to have a little kid on it.
> The short term solution to this is to use a different animal


The pony and the child work together very well. The pony just is not good on a leadline. I am not the head trainer, just an assistant, So I have 2 months to get the pony good on the leadline.I was simply asking for advice.


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> Use a lunge whip When you are at a stand still, square your shoulders and look about 50 or. so yards ahead. This tells her where you are going. As you take the first step, if she doesn't move with you give her hip a tap and if she still doesn't move, turn it in to rhythmic tapping until she does move. Immediately lower the whip and focus on where you are going. It likely won't go well at first and may get frustrating as ponies can be stubborn, but if you do this consistently she'll come around.


Thank you, That was very helpful I will make sure to try it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To make that pony look good in the ring with a child aboard, it better have showmanship skills, or you are shortchanging that kid in the showpen. My 3 yr old granddaughter shows leadline, her mount? A former breeding stallion, now gelding, who used to rock showmanship back in the day, we were top contenders. That horse listens to his handler (whoever is leading him), should a bomb go off, that horse looks to his handler for guidance, as it should be, my granddaughter can't control him. So for safety's sake and to ensure the child has every advantage in the showpen, practice showmanship and be proficient.


----------

